# Western plow with extensions trips and rides flat on top of snow



## cj1993 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ok guys, I'm new to plowing like just a few days ago. Got a 02 chevy 2500hd with western plow( not sure on width) it has 1 foot extensions on each side. Question is the plow keeps laying forward and riding almost on top of the snow. It'll do it on like 6" and what we just got was very heavy and wet some places got 12". And it does it no matter the angle of the blade to. I know the plow is pretty old and it doesn't have shoes on it either. I can also push the blade forward about an inch with one hand. Do I need new springs?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cj1993 said:


> Ok guys, I'm new to plowing like just a few days ago. Got a 02 chevy 2500hd with western plow( not sure on width) it has 1 foot extensions on each side. Question is the plow keeps laying forward and riding almost on top of the snow. It'll do it on like 6" and what we just got was very heavy and wet some places got 12". And it does it no matter the angle of the blade to. I know the plow is pretty old and it doesn't have shoes on it either. I can also push the blade forward about an inch with one hand. Do I need new springs?


Post some pictures. How many springs does it have?

That's also quite a bit of snow to be pushing at once with the wings on.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Generally that’s the nature of the beast with a full trip plow. 

My first plow was like that - five or so inches if wet snow and it would constantly trip. Went to a trip edge v plow after a few years when I got a nee truck; no more issues. 

You can try to adjust the springs or put new ones on, but I don’t think it’ll change much.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is your truck lifted? Is the aframe parallel to the ground when in plowing position? Are springs adjusted?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Western1 said:


> Is your truck lifted? Is the aframe parallel to the ground when in plowing position? Are springs adjusted?


This......


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Are springs adjusted


I am saying this.

Are the springs tight enough that you can barley slide a dollar bill between the coils of the spring?


----------



## cj1993 (Apr 18, 2018)

No the truck is not lifted but the torsion bars are cranked up otherwise the mount would hit the ground. and i actually just took it off to head down state. This is the only pic i have of the truck at the moment. It has 2 springs and there is only about a half inch of room on the tension bolts to tighten them up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your plow has 2 springs?


----------



## cj1993 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes just 2 springs and like i said i can push it forward a little bit with 1 hand or put my boot on em and they deflect a good 2 or 3 inches


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If it's old...start with new springs. 

I don't know much aboot Westerns, but sometimes there is a way to add more.

For the majority of my plowing experience I've used full trips and the only times they flip forward is if spring tension isn't right due to being out of adjustment or needing new springs or catching hardpack\ice. 

6" should not be causing it to trip. 12" really shouldn't be. Even wet and heavy. 

PS Haven't you heard aboot plowing "with the storm"? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cj1993 said:


> Yes just 2 springs and like i said i can push it forward a little bit with 1 hand or put my boot on em and they deflect a good 2 or 3 inches


See above...get new springs and eyebolts for starters, then adjust like Phil says. Although I use an old newspaper I picked up off the side of the road because I can't afford the dollar bill.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a light duty plow to begin with.
With wings it's carrying more then it can handle, so it's gunna trip.
Add 1 maybe 2 more springs, or plow with the storm, lose the wings, or buy a bigger plow.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Like Dieselss said it’s a light duty standard Plow. Adding springs will help keep it from tripping but start with replacing and adjusting the springs.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know where you're from but this last storm we got was heavy and wet.
The last 2 days froze it solid that if you didn't get to it you are riding on top of it.
I have drove into driveways that haven't been done that want an estimate. And can get my truck 12k lbs to drive on top of 6 inches of snow. The plow isn't gonna hack it till it softens up. It may not be your plow but the ice snow itself.


----------

